# Oil Pressure Sensor, Hey Ron



## sgalaba (Apr 14, 2002)

Hey Ron Stygar, did you ever install an oil pressure sensor on your newer M coupe? Did you find a way that the sensor did not hit the intake manifold?


----------



## Ron Stygar (Mar 31, 2002)

*No room under the air collector*

I mounted the oil pressure sender on the shock tower using the VDO extension hose kit.


----------



## sgalaba (Apr 14, 2002)

Thanks Again!!


----------



## Ron Stygar (Mar 31, 2002)

*CSL strut brace for your car*

Have one on the way to see what it looks like. Will post some detailed pics when it shows up.


----------

